# Netbeans und Unicode



## Guest (28. Aug 2008)

Hallo,
wie kann ich dem GUI Builder in Netbeans mitteilen, dass ich ein Unicode Zeichen als Bezeichner fuer ein JLabel haben möchte. Denn momentan wandelt der GUI Builder immer den Unicode in ein String um.

Viele Grüße


----------



## ps (28. Aug 2008)

ich verstehe die frage nicht ^^
Java arbeitet doch mit UTF-16. Jeder String in Java ist intern UTF-16 kodiert.


----------



## Guest (28. Aug 2008)

Ich möchte Tetha (griechischer Buchstabe) in einem JLabel darstellen. Ohne den Gui Builder von Netbeans ist es kein problem.

In dem GUI Builder stehten rechts unten von jedem Element die Properties  und wenn ich JLabel makiere und gehe in seine Properties und füge in das Feld "text"  \u03B8 ein dann erscheint leider im JLabel \u03B8 und leider nicht Tetha.

Leider habe ich keine Idee wie man Theta mit dem GUI Builder darstellen kann.


----------



## Wildcard (28. Aug 2008)

Strings für die UI haben nichts im Quelltext verloren, die werden Externalisiert in ResourceBundle.


----------

